# Any Mosquito Owners here?



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello everyone, I was just wanting some input on the Mosquito - If anyone owns one and how you are getting along with it.

I've been considering purchasing one just to shoot around with since .22 is so dirt cheap..

I know there are cheaper options, but I'm really only concerned with the Mosquito. Mainly it's performance and reliability. I have other cheaper .22's I'm not too thrilled with.

So, any input for you owners out there is appreciated!


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

From my experience with mine (1.5 months and +2500 rounds of at least 8 makes/models), it's finicky with the ammo you feed it. The only round I can feed mine without a problem (FTE or FTF) is CCI mini-mag solid point. That makes the ammo not as cheap as I'd like, but still better than 9mm (the next cheapest ammo). I've also had some aiming issues, but those are me and not my firearm (my friends will fire mine and keep it all in the 10 and 9's while I'll be out near the 4 or 5). 

Basically, if I were to make my .22 purchase all over, I'd go with a Ruger or Browning. Yes, they're a pain in the rear-end to clean, but they're much more accurate (not sure on the durable part).


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

avatar said:


> From my experience with mine (1.5 months and +2500 rounds of at least 8 makes/models), it's finicky with the ammo you feed it. The only round I can feed mine without a problem (FTE or FTF) is CCI mini-mag solid point. That makes the ammo not as cheap as I'd like, but still better than 9mm (the next cheapest ammo). I've also had some aiming issues, but those are me and not my firearm (my friends will fire mine and keep it all in the 10 and 9's while I'll be out near the 4 or 5).
> 
> Basically, if I were to make my .22 purchase all over, I'd go with a Ruger or Browning. Yes, they're a pain in the rear-end to clean, but they're much more accurate (not sure on the durable part).


Thank you very much for the response!

When it's being picky about the ammo, what's it doing? Failure to extract, or, not reloading properly..?


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

If I feed it hollowpoints, it won't feed reliably.

If I don't feed it something that's a quality high velocity, it won't extract (because there's not enough power to make the slide retract fully and extract the shell).

So far, I've found that CCI mini-mags and Fiochi HV CRN rounds haven't had a FTF or FTE problem yet (although I have had some no-fires from the Fiochi stuff, but you just pull the trigger again and you should be fine).


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife loves hers. As with what has been written before it likes the expensive ammo.
This is her second Mosquito. The first had issues with the safety lever and went back to Sig three times. Finally Sig replaced it. When it came in we noticed it is a "B" model. I don't know what they changed but this one seems to work.


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!

I'm still kicking around the idea of purchasing one, but your help has been appreciated.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I just picked one up saturday. I wont get a chance to try her out until this weekend. I'll make a mental note to stop in after I find out how she handles. Let me know if you have any questions about her. I'll do my best to answer them. :numbchuck:


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well seems my girl has an expensive taste. Seems I can't just any old .22 ammo need the more expensive stuff. But truly I liked her, she's a phone old girl that in the long was worth every penny.


----------



## ElyPops (Nov 25, 2007)

I picked one up about 5 or 6 weeks ago. Same issues as others dicussed. Mini-Mags and Stingers are great. 'bout everything else won't extract 2 to 5 times a mag. 

It's cheaper to feed than my P239 9 and .40 . They eat like my teenagers. 

two weeks ago I bought a Ruger MKIII Hunter to plink with. Easy to feed and a PITA to get too clean. Hey, that sounds like my teens too!?


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

My mosquito jammed frequently with cheap ammo. You name it. Failure to fire, failure to eject, failure to extract, screwed up every way possible. I sent it back to Sig, they cleaned it & test fired it. Said I had the recoil spring in backward! They said it fired fine with CCI Stingers & Mini-Mags. Since I got it back it shoots fine with CCI Stingers & will try CCI Mini-Mags A.S.A.P. The Mosquitos just don't like cheap 22 ammo. If you want it to function correctly you have to shoot the expensive high velocity stuff.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure if I'm lucky, but I believe the newer guns have corrected the FTF/FTE issues. I've got about 750 rds through my new Skeeter Sport with about 3 failures--and that includes the last 250 rds with Rem Thunderbolt filthy dirty ammo. 

I find it to be a great shooter you can rely on for all-day shooting fun.

:smt023


----------



## ajunkyarddog (May 18, 2008)

I have a Mosquito that I had to send back to Sig because it would jam on load or ejection cycle,even with CCI mini mags. I believe that they fixed the problem because it now operates reliably on multiple ammo types. I am currently using Federal high velocity & Remington Golden bullet ammo. But, I do have to load it in the magazine as follows: 7 Federals, then 3 Remingtons to top off. I have tried Federals on top 3 shots but they jam...i am wondering if the spring tension feeding ammo in the magazine at the top loads don't time well with the slide on extraction. The Remingtons have noticeably more power & recoil but i use Federals because they are milder to fire if you bring kids to the range. I typically purchase 2 boxes of Federal & 1 Remington to run that feed ratio. Stay away from cci blazer ammo...it is dirty on fire , no power to push slide back, gums up slide. 
Keep the gun clean, especially on feed ramp, and keep slide & hammer surfaces lubed. Good luck.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

After lurking, listening and then lurking and listening some more on a number of different forums, I purchased a Mosquito. I didn't want to write about it until I had a chance to fire it. Today was that day. I fed 200 rounds of CCI Mini Mags through it with only 2 FTF's. On the second strike both of them fired. I didn't get the feeling that these were light strikes, but rather rimfire reliablilty. The double action trigger feel is nothing to write home about; the single action was excellent. The skeeter fired high; I will change out the front sight before going to the range next time. Mine came with 3 different front sights to adjust the elevation. I guess that's the norm, eh? I used the spring that was in the firearm when I purchased it. It's kind of fun to shoot a 22lr with a slide that works just like my Sig P220 Compact. The slide lever and decocker are in the same position on both firearms; it's one of the reasons I considered the Mosquito over the Ruger or Buckmark. The shot groupings are pretty consistent; the shooter isn't. The shooter will work on that. As for the cost of the 22 ammo: Hell, it ain't that big a deal. That's why I added a 22 to the gun vault. *BTW:* mine was an NRA edition (with "NRA" engraved on the top O'the slide) and came with a Swiss-style knife complete with a microwave, a deep freezer, a 300watt 12v to 120v power inverter and big screen tv in it!


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I am new to the forums, but I do have a mosquito that I bought from a dealer as "used but never fired." He also told me to stick with CCI mini mags. So I go to the range with a box of 100 mini mags and get two ftf out of the box. I then discover that I had forgotten a box of CCI standard velocities (the cheapo lead heads) at the bottom of my ammo box. On a "here goes the frustration basis" I decided to see what would happen. It ate all 100 without a flaw. Since then I have shot another 800 rounds of standard through it with one failure to fire that popped on the second trigger squeeze. Other rounds of mini mags have ftf/fte at a rate of about 2%. Federal high velocity stuff jams all over the place.

My biggest problem is that the siting shifts every time I clean the pistol. It has that removable compensator and never seems to go on the same way twice. I get beautiful groups to the left, beautiful groups to the right, but somehow never in the center until I do a lot of rear site adjusting - sometimes to the extreme left or right.



robanna said:


> Not sure if I'm lucky, but I believe the newer guns have corrected the FTF/FTE issues. I've got about 750 rds through my new Skeeter Sport with about 3 failures--and that includes the last 250 rds with Rem Thunderbolt filthy dirty ammo.
> 
> I find it to be a great shooter you can rely on for all-day shooting fun.
> 
> :smt023


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*Mosquito Purchase*

I am seriously considering taking the plunge and adding the SIG Mosquito to my SIG P-6 and Glock 26 so am following the conversation closely.:smt1099


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I am no longer CONSIDERING a Mosquito. I am picking it up tomorrow morning.:smt1099


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

RevDerb said:


> I am no longer CONSIDERING a Mosquito. I am picking it up tomorrow morning.:smt1099


I wish you well with YOUR Mosquito. Mine has been flawless through the first 800+ rounds. I started off with CCI Mini-Mags then bought a bulk box of Remington Golden Bullet ammo in a 525 pack. I shot it all up in 2 visits to the range without cleaning the firearm. (I normally clean my firearms after each range visit but wanted to see how the Mosquito would fare without cleaning. I had no problems aside from 2 casings that didn't eject. I racked the slide and both flipped out.) One tidbit for you: the firearm will "fire" with the safety on. What I mean is you can pull the trigger and it will appear to fire but the hammer doesn't actually drop on the firing pin. I had a good laugh at myself when this happened; I thought it was the Remington ammo so I put some CCI Mini-Mags in it with the same result. I switched springs to no avail. That was when I realized that the safety was on.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm still hoping that somebody can tell me how to keep the sights centered after cleaning. I get the feeling that there is just enough tilt to the front site on the compensator (or whatever you call that thing that is held in by a hex screw at the front) so that I'm getting the same result when I start firing again.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I meant, of course, so that I'm NOT getting the same result (ie, true sight picture) when I start firing again. :smt076



dannyb said:


> I'm still hoping that somebody can tell me how to keep the sights centered after cleaning. I get the feeling that there is just enough tilt to the front site on the compensator (or whatever you call that thing that is held in by a hex screw at the front) so that I'm getting the same result when I start firing again.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm!


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> I wish you well with YOUR Mosquito. Mine has been flawless through the first 800+ rounds. I started off with CCI Mini-Mags then bought a bulk box of Remington Golden Bullet ammo in a 525 pack. I shot it all up in 2 visits to the range without cleaning the firearm. (I normally clean my firearms after each range visit but wanted to see how the Mosquito would fare without cleaning. I had no problems aside from 2 casings that didn't eject. I racked the slide and both flipped out.) One tidbit for you: the firearm will "fire" with the safety on. What I mean is you can pull the trigger and it will appear to fire but the hammer doesn't actually drop on the firing pin. I had a good laugh at myself when this happened; I thought it was the Remington ammo so I put some CCI Mini-Mags in it with the same result. I switched springs to no avail. That was when I realized that the safety was on.


Thanks for the heads-up! Should have had a V-8, huh? :smtmoe


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Brought the new baby home this morning and took him out to the range this afternoon. It shot right where I aimed it which was mostly in the black and experienced 4 FTE's in 200 rounds. I did clean it before using. Will try Mini Mags and see if I can reduce the FTE's. I love the gun!!!
:smt023


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

What were you shooting?



RevDerb said:


> Brought the new baby home this morning and took him out to the range this afternoon. It shot right where I aimed it which was mostly in the black and experienced 4 FTE's in 200 rounds. I did clean it before using. Will try Mini Mags and see if I can reduce the FTE's. I love the gun!!!
> :smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

RevDerb said:


> Brought the new baby home this morning and took him out to the range this afternoon. It shot right where I aimed it which was mostly in the black and experienced 4 FTE's in 200 rounds. I did clean it before using. Will try Mini Mags and see if I can reduce the FTE's. I love the gun!!!
> :smt023


I'm glad all went well. Because they fired without a problem, I bought 2 more boxes of the Remington 36gr hollow points @ $15.99 for a box of 525. It's actually a little faster than the CCI Mini-Mags. Don't you like the "controls" being in the same location as those on your P6?


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Remington & Winchester High Velocity


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> I'm glad all went well. Because they fired without a problem, I bought 2 more boxes of the Remington 36gr hollow points @ $15.99 for a box of 525. It's actually a little faster than the CCI Mini-Mags. Don't you like the "controls" being in the same location as those on your P6?


Yeah, it's identical and really sweet to clean. Where did you buy the hollow points?


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

RevDerb said:


> Brought the new baby home this morning and took him out to the range this afternoon. It shot right where I aimed it which was mostly in the black and experienced 4 FTE's in 200 rounds. I did clean it before using. Will try Mini Mags and see if I can reduce the FTE's. I love the gun!!!
> :smt023


Picked up a couple hundred rounds of Mini Mags today and ran about 100 through her. No FTF's, No FTE's, nothing but good shooting. :smt023


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought a mosquito for my wife and Im unable to shoot the cheap stuff with it..going out later this week with some stingers and mini mags and hope to get better results.. I like the looks and feel of the little gun but I kinda think it stinks that you cant fire cheap ammo, its kinda the idea of buying a .22 CHEAP... oh well still a nice gun


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

tried winchester hollow points and had constant problems. bullets woudlnt chamber, casings wouldnt eject, jams, etc. Then I tryed CCI mini mags and there is no problems at all!! Great little toy, just use the right ammo


----------



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

Carolinaxd45 said:


> I bought a mosquito for my wife and Im unable to shoot the cheap stuff with it..going out later this week with some stingers and mini mags and hope to get better results.. I like the looks and feel of the little gun but I kinda think it stinks that you cant fire cheap ammo, its kinda the idea of buying a .22 CHEAP... oh well still a nice gun


The expensive stuff is still a chunk cheaper than my usual .45 cliber range day:mrgreen:


----------



## Mark_A (Oct 28, 2008)

CCI, failures about 1 in 10, anything remington every 3-4 either FTF or FTE. Tried Winchester super x, fired about 500 with 0 problems. Going to stick with the Winchester for a while to see if it loosens up a bit.

Mark


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I love my Mosquito, it has a feel that I like and it is accurate. I read all the pros and cons before purchasing it and decided to buy one anyway. CCI makes quality ammo and that is all I shoot in the Skeeter with 0 problems. I keep hearing a rumor that Sig is coming out with a more expensive version which will be interesting if true. I would love to see a higher quality version, but in the mean time I'm enjoying this one.


----------

